# Best breed as a general purpose partner?



## Lone_Hunter

As my forum name implies, I hunt alone. Not because I'm unsafe with my weapon handling, or a "sparkling personality" that everyone loves to hate; it's because I am the only one in my family who hunts the seasons i do. Everyone in my family does ONE thing. Archery Elk. Period. End of story. I do everything else. Winter coyote on occasion. Spring turkey. Summer scouting hikes. Elk and/or deer muzzle loader in the fall. I might even do rifle elk if I feel like I don't mind the orange army.

In all my hiking and hunting, and most of my camping, i am always by myself. This last year, excepting when I was in camp (wife has asthma, daughter is too young), I hunted 8 days in the manti by myself during the deer hunt. This last spike elk, I spent another 4 days in the mountains by myself in November. Often in spring turkey, ill go away for 3 day weekends, and I'll be turkey hunting/camping the whole time by myself. This is just how I roll.

I don't mind it too much, but a having a buddy along who won't spook the game, and won't run off and stay by me would be nice. Now, I know a lot has to do with the individual dog, and training; but any suggestions on breed?


----------



## hunting777

You can never go wrong with a lab. They like you mentioned need some training, but overall they are one of the better companion dogs out there. I love mine like they are my own kids. They are always happy to see you. That being said, I am going to go out on a limb this next time around. I have a neighbor who raises and trains Drahthaar. I have always wanting a dog that will point upland game and still use for waterfowl. I see how good those dogs are with him and it amazes me. 

Either way I think what ever dog you choose any breed, they will become what you make them into. Train them how you want. Spend the time with them, show them that you care. Nothing drives me more crazy than when dogs are locked up all year and come out of the kennels for two weeks of hunting. but to each their own. Good luck and enjoy your new hunting companion.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Well, I've always had a soft spot for chocolate labs. Had one that lived for 17 years growing up. Aside from that, we had a border collie, and aussie Sheppard mix about 3 or 4 years ago. I think it was lymphoma we lost him too. That was hard. He was an awesome camp dog and trail dog, but I definitely couldn't take him hunting. During the evening, he'd go chasing after deer barking up a storm, then come sauntering back into camp all proud of himself. He was a herding dog, so i expected nothing less.


Currently we have a Llwellin setter, and that dog and I just don't get along. This dog is just too hyperactive, clinically - seriously. I forget the name of the condition, but her metabolism is so fast, her body passes her food before her digestive tract can absorb most of the nutrients. On top of that, this is a dog that needs a GPS collar. I can't rely on her to be still, or stay near. If I let her off leash, i'd never find her again. Id have re-homed her already, preferably to someone who could use and work with a dog like that, but my wife is far more dedicated then I, and thinks that because of her condition, that dog will probably never find a better home. But, she's a veterinarian, so I expect nothing less.


Maybe I need to look into dogs used for turkey hunting? I think dogs for turkey hunting is rare, but I have heard of people doing it, and I'm sure those dogs need to be still. Maybe that is the benchmark to use for breed and training?


----------



## johnnycake

Do you hunt much for upland or waterfowl? Or are you really looking for a hunting companion, and not so much a "hunting dog"? 

The guys I know that use dogs for turkeys use them in the fall, kind of like you would for any other upland bird to locate the flock. The ones I know of then separate into two types: Scatter the flock, then be quiet trying to use some calls to gather the strays back in; or, try to work with the dog and do a point, flush, retrieve deal like more traditional upland hunting with a dog (I only know 2 guys that try this with mixed results from what they tell me as the turkeys tend to bust well before the hunter or dog are in range).

If you are looking for a companion type dog, I think any dog could work and you just need to dedicate some time to obedience training for the behaviors you are wanting (hike at your side, stay quiet/don't bark or chase game, etc). If you also want a dog that will hunt with you for upland AND waterfowl (plus try something for turkeys) any of the versatile breeds should be able to fit that bill with training on your part. I know I have my preferences as to which of those breeds you might look at, but objectively I can admit that there are only pretty narrow distinctions as to why I like "my" breed (pudelpointer) over others.


----------



## Vanilla

Pudelpointer. 

I knew there was a reason I hated you.


----------



## Vanilla

Okay, that was rude. I was just upset that you are more sophisticated than me. I have never heard of that breed before. 

I'm a lab guy, always have been, always will be. But there are lots of cool dog breeds out there. And I personally don't know of any breed that in general would not spook the game while out doing all the things you talk about. But if you find one, let me know! I'd be interested.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'm mainly looking at a companion dog that I can take hunting with me. I was talking with my wife about it today, and while she didn't outright tell me no, she let me know in no uncertain terms she's not excited about the idea. She's a little gunshy about having two dogs again. I guess i complained too much about all the dog crap i was scooping up in the backyard. In my defense, we were fostering dogs and THAT was mainly her idea, although I did agree to it, so there's that. 

The last dog we fostered was a Karelian Bear dog. That dog destroyed every one of her drip lines in the backyard, dug up a drain line, and despite all that, I still liked him. That dog just worked with me despite all the damage he could do. Only problem with that boy, is if you let him off leash, he'd latch on to something, and chase it tell the ends of the earth. But.. that's what he was breed to do. Really rare breed here in the US. If things around here were different, I'd have kept him, I really liked that boy.

Which leads me to the single dog we have. That dangnable Lwellian setter. The breed was my wifes choice, she likes uncommon or rare dogs, and I have an "off again on again" relationship with that dog. I try to work with this dog, I try to like her, and in the end, she just ticks me off, and I just let her loose in the backyard, give myself a couple weeks, and try again. That dog is incredibly hard to train, because she can't focus. Not for more then a second or maybe four - if your lucky. We've even taken her to training sessions with a behaviorist, and even that gal was saying this dog wasn't normal and should probably be on meds. So at this point, that dog is on daily dose 150 MG of trazadone , probably for life, and it's barely put a dent in her.


She's incredibly hard to train, does what SHE wants to do, doesn't aim to please at all. I still wonder if she's just stupid, stubborn, or both. I can't rely on this dog for anything. It's far easier to just get a second dog and start over, but after the dressing down I got from the wife, I guess I have to do something with this dog. I just don't know what to do anymore. Some months back I was thinking about taking some pictures and posting them here asking if anyone wanted her (with full disclosure) and could work with this dog, but I don't think my wife would have taken to that very well, so I didn't.


----------



## BPturkeys

Lwellian Setter, Germany Setter, Poodle, Pointer, lab, Terrier, blah, blah...don't matter, if your dog is as you say...get rid of it as fast as you can! It is displaying every "un-doggly" trait there is. It is the opposite of a dog! You are under no humanly obligation to suffer through life with a animal like that.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Okay, that was rude. I was just upset that you are more sophisticated than me. I have never heard of that breed before.
> 
> I'm a lab guy, always have been, always will be. But there are lots of cool dog breeds out there. And I personally don't know of any breed that in general would not spook the game while out doing all the things you talk about. But if you find one, let me know! I'd be interested.


You just hate cause you love me Vanillabean 

And for the record, my pudelpointer knows the difference when I want her to look for birds or rabbits or just to stay by my side nice and quiet when we're big game hunting. She's been along for caribou, moose, bear (black and grizzly), and goat hunts even (including a November goat hunt at only 6 months old). And she's a total machine on grouse, ptarmigan, and water retrieves. She's pretty incredible, has never spooked game and I've even trained her to warn me if a grizzly is near. Pretty handy when I'm salmon fishing solo after midnight. And best of all she is nice and relaxed in the house, barely sheds, and doesn't bug people's allergies.

And no, pudelpointer is not a poodle mix like a Labradoodle. Very different


----------



## massmanute

Basset hound. When it comes to training, they start out a little slow, but then as the dog starts to really get into the training it tapers off from there. Plus, the dog is not likely to outrun you by much if it decides to follow a trail. This is all in jest of course.

My bet is that a lab would be your best bet. However, I had a lab once. It was a good looking dog, but had anti-lab tendencies; It didn't like the water, it hated to play fetch, and it was not easy to obedience train. (I did not train it to be a hunter.) It was, however, extremely interested in birds. This is to introduce the concept that, although there are breed tendencies, the traits of the individual dog may trump breed tendencies.

A springer spaniel would be my choice, except that if it is a field-bred springer it might be too hyperactive and have too much hunting drive to be the kind of dog you are looking for. This may be a good segue into a general suggestion, which is to avoid most hunting breeds because when you are out in the woods the hunting dog is going to want to get out and hunt. (Here's what the dog is thinking "I'm ready to go coach. Put me into the game. I just can't stand sitting here watching when I could be out there on the playing field.") The same goes for terriers. Some retriever breeds might be an exception to this, since traditionally they were bred for the trait to sit by their master and wait for the right time to do their work. 

Actually, a poodle might be a good possibility. Most poodle lines are bred to be good companion dogs, and they are smart. They used to be hunters, and some may still have hunting drive, but most are just going to want to be your companion.

I had a bloodhound many years ago. That would not be a good choice for you. They have just about the sweetest disposition you can imagine, which is good, but they have only one thing on their mind, and that is to find a trail and follow it. That's not what you want in your situation. (Not a helpful comment I realize, but I couldn't resist sharing my experience with a bloodhound, pretty much the coolest dogs ever.)


----------



## hook69

Labs are great dogs! But I am thinking of getting a pudelpointer because I’m too old to try and run up hill after chuckars when he flushes them. I think a key to having a good dog is spending time with it, no matter what breed you get they need the time.


----------



## AF CYN

I like my wirehaired pointing griffon--great camping dog, and family dog. She is a decent hunting dog, and would probably do fine on a rifle hunt. She's smart and she doesn't bark or shed. WPG might intrigue your wife if she's into unique breeds. Pudelpoint is another one to consider as Johnnycake mentioned.


----------



## Packfish

I love my Pudel Pointers- hunting and hiking- but as a general companion- I would have the WPG - just a bit less wired is all- heck I think my wifes ****zu is going to be my boat dog.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

AF CYN said:


> I like my wirehaired pointing griffon--great camping dog, and family dog. She is a decent hunting dog, and would probably do fine on a rifle hunt. She's smart and she doesn't bark or shed. WPG might intrigue your wife if she's into unique breeds. Pudelpoint is another one to consider as Johnnycake mentioned.


 I've never heard of that breed before. Definitely a fascinating breed to read up on.


----------



## johnnycake

WPGs definitely have a stronger off switch than pudelpointers that I've seen. I have seen that bleed over to the field a bit too much for my tastes though, I want at least SOME giddyap in the dog! But among the versatile breeds WPGs and wirehaired vizlas seem to have the best house manners.


----------



## Vanilla

This discussion is of particular interest to me right now. I'm still trying to figure out if/when and what we will get to fill the hole left two years ago by my old boy (black lab) passing. 

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## gdog

Dogs will have house manners they are taught, it's not always breed specific. Even within a given breed, intensity can vary greatly based on the specific individual litter/breeding pair. What they do in the house is what they are allowed to get away with.

OP...if you're not set on needing a specific hunting dog and just want a partner in crime, maybe go to a local dog shelter. I have a couple friends who did that and have fantastic hiking/camping dogs.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I just had a crazy idea. What about a draft dog? That might be handy if setting up a small camp in the backcountry, though I'd have to wonder how such a dog and small cart would work off trail. Especially on slopes. Probably not well at all.


----------



## Airborne

Don't get an English Pointer. Al they will want to do is cover country and find birds. Not going to be a good fit for the OP. They are a specialized breed. Better to stick with a versatile breed--jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## sc00t

Unpopular opinion I'm sure, but if you can't handle a setter maybe a gun dog isn't right for you.


----------



## gdog

Airborne said:


> Don't get an English Pointer. Al they will want to do is cover country and find birds. Not going to be a good fit for the OP. They are a specialized breed. Better to stick with a versatile breed--jack of all trades, master of none.





Lone_Hunter said:


> ..... but a having a buddy along who won't spook the game, and *won't run off and stay by me would be nice*. Now, I know a lot has to do with the individual dog, and training; but any suggestions on breed?


Airborne...your spot on again. Lone Hunter wants a dog with a personality and one he can have tag along on a variety of outings. Nice thing with Pointers though, is when it runs off, you can just jump on KSL and get another for $100-200, so its not big deal. Didn't you say you were actually able to get your pointer to learn its name? :rotfl::rotfl::O||:

I think I'm just jealous.....good work!


----------



## Airborne

gdog said:


> Airborne...your spot on again. Lone Hunter wants a dog with a personality and one he can have tag along on a variety of outings. Nice thing with Pointers though, is when it runs off, you can just jump on KSL and get another for $100-200, so its not big deal. Didn't you say you were actually able to get your pointer to learn its name? :rotfl::rotfl::O||:


Ohh Hardy Har Har!!!

You know the funny thing is I have yet to see a breed that finds more birds, hunts as hard, and actually retrieves birds as well as English Pointers. Versatile guys are always talking smack about retrieve this and that and I have yet to hunt with one my pointers couldn't outperform.

Versatile dogs are great for the masses that do not actually get out and hunt very much. That's why guys that don't know any better love them..when you hunt birds 5 days a year i'm sure they are perceived as amazing!

For the sake of fun, I will lay out the breed characteristics of the more popular bird dogs for those uneducated:

English Points: Baddest of the Badass! For the super serious upland hunter who covers ground and hunts hard 50+ days a year. They find more birds and cover more country than all other breeds. EPs have more drive than brains. They are a specialized tool and not for everyone. But the few things they do are better than any other breed and only the best western upland hunters can handle the EP :grin:

Setters: Have a ton of drive as above but can turn the switch off and chill. Can't retrieve as well as a English pointer but they are probably better house dogs. They are the dog that older gentlemen that still hunt hard end up with--a guy who wants to cuddle with his dog yet still have a good hunting machine

GSP: Let's be honest, most American GSP's have had so much English Pointer bread into them that they are basically retarded English Pointers. Yeah they cover enough ground to find birds and do a good job but they lack style, drive, and distance but so do most upland hunters so they match up pretty well with each other. Your average guy who thinks he's serious and hunts 10 days a year will like the GSP although none of them retrieve as well as advertised.

Brittany: For the guy who has to get permission from his wife to have a bird dog. They look like mini Chewbacca's so if you enjoy watching short-legged furry haired mops run the hills go for it. Yeah they can run better than most people want to admit but they have little style and are more about having something that the wife can snuggle and you can take hunting sometimes.

Wirehairs/DD: An uglier, meaner bird dog you will not find. If I can find a wirehair owner that doesn't brag about how many neighborhood cats they have killed and retrieved to hand I would buy that man a cigar! They have no range, have too much fur to operate efficiently in anything over 10 degrees with snow and have webbed freakin feet. They are the pitbulls of the bird dog world and that says something. They can point a bird, and retrieve a duck so that makes them the $hit for the guy that does both upland and waterfowl a total of ten time a year in a good year. The pinnacle of the versatile world! Truly a master of nothing but hey they can kill a fox and retrieve a porcupine so that's cool!? The DD guys are the uppity snobs of this group-'don't call my DD a wirehair!'

Pudel Pointers: The latest flash in the pan of the versatile world. For people who want all the mediocre upland/water performance of a wirehair but without the meanness. You are going to spend $3,000 for a poor performing dog but hey it's nice and doesn't shed-again a perfect fit for the guy who hunts seldom and posts on forums a lot.

Labs: The waterfowl retrieving specialists. A well-bred lab is to the waterfowl world what the English Pointer is to the upland world. They are the best at their game. They are not going to be a good upland dog except for maybe pheasants but serious upland hunters don't like to hunt pheasants anyways. If you are a serious waterfowler a lab is where it's at. Be careful with breed choice as many non hunters breed these and there can be a big difference between a hunting lab and a back yard lab.

Deutsch Kurzhaar: I will add this for Josh even though he doesn't come on this forum. They are a fine pointing dog and I like his dogs but we both know he would kill more birds with an English Pointer. Some guys just like to 'be different'! :grin:

So there ya go:
If I found a breed that hunted upland better than the English Pointer I would switch in a heartbeat. But they perfected the ultimate upland bird dog long ago and it's the English Pointer!

Keep in mind fellas that I wrote this in jest and do not mean to offend&#8230;especially the chest puffing versatile guys-call off your dog so it doesn't bite me!


----------



## johnnycake

I needed a chuckle this morning, thanks for that Airborne!

But remember the rest of the saying, "A jack of all trades and master of none, *but better than merely a master of one.*" 

And you might be able to pick up one of those brainless EPs for cheap, but the horse you need to keep up with it is gonna be spendy!


----------



## gdog

Hey....thats good! I was sitting on the couch drinking a Starbucks latte with my Pudelpointer (who has her Patagonia dog sweater on) watching CNN & reading your response. Started to type up a response, but the neighbor just called telling me my DD just ate her pet miniature service pig. Get back with you later....


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Airborne said:


> Don't get an English Pointer. Al they will want to do is cover country and find birds. Not going to be a good fit for the OP. They are a specialized breed. Better to stick with a versatile breed--jack of all trades, master of none.


Yup. We have a Llwellian, which is basically an English Setter on steroids. That dog and I are not a good match. I've been trying to work with her again, and your right, this dog is breed for one thing: Flushing upland game birds. She has a mind of her own, and works independently. As it is, the only upland game bird I chase is Turkey's, so I have little to no use of a specialized dog. I haven't hunted pheasants, or quail since I was a kid, and I've only hunted chuckar's once. I'd do grouse, but that's during deer muzzy, so that ain't happening. The breed of this dog wasn't my choice, it was my wifes. Honestly, I'd have picked something else (like a Lab), if it were up to me; but it wasn't.



gdog said:


> Airborne...your spot on again. Lone Hunter wants a dog with a personality and one he can have tag along on a variety of outings.


 Yeah. The best canine partner I've had was a Border collie and Australian Sheppard mix. Only problem was, he was a herding dog, and that can sometimes be a problem. That said, he worked with me, that dog would read me like a book, and anticipate what I would want from him. He wouldn't stray too far, always kept me in sight, kept a good watch in camp, he was just a good boy. But.... He just couldn't contain himself if he saw a deer though. I have to wonder if I could have trained him to chase up small game, he'd probably have done it. But if he saw any large game animal, he'd chase it like a sheep. Funny as heck sometimes, but a problem other times.

EDIT:
Reading through this forum, I'm learning terms I didn't know existed, and I think what I was asking about, was probably out of place for this forum. What I'm looking for in a dog, probably doesn't exist; and it seems to me, the name of the game here is Upland, and it's not a game I play very often. I appreciate all the advice.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Lone_Hunter said:


> I don't mind it too much, but a having a buddy along who won't spook the game, and won't run off and stay by me would be nice. Now, I know a lot has to do with the individual dog, and training; but any suggestions on breed?


If I take your meaning, then you are looking for a companion dog and not a hunting dog.

I would first look at a rescue which is probably going to be a mix.

I would look for a dog that does not have a hunting drive. Dogs with a hunting drive will tend to want to hunt.

I would look for a small to medium sized dog. A bigger dog will create more visible movement in the woods.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Vanilla said:


> This discussion is of particular interest to me right now. I'm still trying to figure out if/when and what we will get to fill the hole left two years ago by my old boy (black lab) passing.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming!


Consider these, I have a female lwellian and male Setter. "Moose" my male had the sweet old man attitude when he was 1 year old and still does. Daysee "Was" super high strung, the complete opposite. I got these dogs after my black lab and sheperd passed.

Great companion dogs, both of them are now pushing 16 so this might not be a good year


----------



## DallanC

I loved my Irish Setter. He was a smart "all senses" dog, meaning he'd stop to smell for birds, stop and listen for them... figure out where they would run to. He was a pheasant finding SOB for sure.

I once shot a rooster that ran down a muskrat hole on a ditch bank. My dog was furiously digging out the hole when a farmer stopped to watch. He belligerently said, "WhatchaHunt'n, muskrats?" Just then my dog comes up out of the hole with a very muddy mature rooster. I just nodded no and said "nope, pheasants". The guy looked bewildered at what he just saw happen.

Ah those were the days. Super friendly dogs too, good with kids and as a companion even if you dont hunt.

Not mine of course, he died in the early 90's... but mine looked alot like this one:









-DallanC


----------



## shaner

Airborne, I loved your post thank you for the chuckle but I did not understand "serious upland hunters dont enjoy hunting pheasants anyway"?


----------



## johnnycake

shaner said:


> Airborne, I loved your post thank you for the chuckle but I did not understand "serious upland hunters dont enjoy hunting pheasants anyway"?


My guess is because pheasants don't really "behave" properly for pointing dogs and will run and run unlike wood****, grouse, or quail which typically hold nice and tight until flushed


----------



## Bax*

I have a black lab and she is a very sweet dog. Great with the kids and loves to play. 

She honestly isn’t a great hunter but retrieves well. 

The one thing that drives me nuts about her though is how much she sheds in the spring and fall. It’s unreal. I had to buy a furminator brush to get the hair off her and then wash her like crazy. It’s the only way I can keep it under control. 

Next dog I get... probably a lab. But a GSP has some appeal as well.


----------



## DallanC

johnnycake said:


> My guess is because pheasants don't really "behave" properly for pointing dogs and will run and run unlike wood****, grouse, or quail which typically hold nice and tight until flushed


Thats not my experience with pheasants at all. Sure some run... but getting one to hold for a dog on point happens way more often.

My Setter would try and catch them at the flush. He got really good at it too... in fact if you saw him on point and acted like you didnt see him, walk past him... he'd catch the bird and bring it to us.

-DallanC


----------



## brendo

Airborne, ah yes, the DK the upitty up snobs of the german shorthair world. 😉in all seriousness Josh has some nice dogs that seem to do the trick! I can’t wait to see what his new pup will do.


----------



## brendo

DallanC said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is because pheasants don't really "behave" properly for pointing dogs and will run and run unlike wood****, grouse, or quail which typically hold nice and tight until flushed
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not my experience with pheasants at all. Sure some run... but getting one to hold for a dog on point happens way more often.
> 
> My Setter would try and catch them at the flush. He got really good at it too... in fact if you saw him on point and acted like you didnt see him, walk past him... he'd catch the bird and bring it to us.
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Ain't no wild bird getting caught by a dog haha. Preserve and planted birds, yes. Those suckers stay put.


----------



## DallanC

brendo said:


> Ain't no wild bird getting caught by a dog haha. Preserve and planted birds, yes. Those suckers stay put.


In thick brush? You bet your ass they can. Packouts seen my dog do it. I've never hunted anything but wild birds in my life.

Maybe you need better dogs 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne

DallanC said:


> In thick brush? You bet your ass they can. Packouts seen my dog do it. I've never hunted anything but wild birds in my life.
> 
> Maybe you need better dogs 8)
> 
> -DallanC


Ya know this is braggin about something that a well trained dog wouldn't do right! :grin:

This is akin to seeing a mountain lion kill a big buck and you coming along, scaring the cat off and claiming the buck! Ya cheated!

It's the dog's job to point or flush the bird and your job to shoot it! That dog is taking away from your hunt--this would require some corrective training in my book but to each their own--I'm just mainly being an uppity pointer guy and flingin crap!:grin:


----------



## Airborne

shaner said:


> Airborne, I loved your post thank you for the chuckle but I did not understand "serious upland hunters dont enjoy hunting pheasants anyway"?


Pheasants are great and are a hoot to hunt but they are not a covey bird and they can be track stars sometimes--especially big wild roosters in the midwestern states. Sure, experienced pointers can handle pheasants and learn to work scent, cut off birds, and stick a pheasant with a beautiful point but all in all the serious upland hunters generally would prefer a covey bird (chukar, quail, huns) or a fine grouse or wood****.

It's fun to look down on a bird that can be effectively hunted in large massed army formations. Upland hunting is about the dog and the hunter, covering ground, working as a team. Be that as it may, a Dakotas/Kansas/Nebraska pheasant hunt is something that everyone should experience.


----------



## brendo

DallanC said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't no wild bird getting caught by a dog haha. Preserve and planted birds, yes. Those suckers stay put.
> 
> 
> 
> In thick brush? You bet your ass they can. Packouts seen my dog do it. I've never hunted anything but wild birds in my life.
> 
> Maybe you need better dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC
Click to expand...

Well shoot! I've never had one hold super tight and I'm usually in thick stuff! But I also don't hunt pheasant much. Hopefully he's good as sniffing out roosters instead of hens &#128521; I've got a German shorthair so I'm stuck with mediocrity &#128514;


----------



## Bret

Funniest thing I've read in a while Airborne. Good stuff!

I hope to be a serious upland guy one day but I love hunting wild pheasants so much I might not make it! Covey birds are fun and I love them, but pheasants in light grass light my fire. I especially enjoy finding them when they are tough to come by.

BTW Pointers are BA, but We all know setters rule!:grin:
I am going to bring up a pointer someday. I think it would be fun and challenging to try and train one. I'm not sure what I would do with all the extra time. No Burrs? How do you fill your afternoon? 


Some Llewellyn guys are similar to DD guys. 

Bret


----------



## shaner

@Airborne.
Gotcha, I understand what you are saying now.
I had a pointing lab for 14 years up until two years ago and I dearly loved phez hunting with him.
I miss him.


----------



## quackaddict35

If you think DD owners are upity snobs you obviously haven't met the community of golden retriever owners. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

